# Augustine’s City of God



## Prudence (Jan 29, 2011)

I just started reading Augustine’s City of God (1993 Modern Library Edition, Translated by Marcus Dods, D.D. with an introduction by Thomas Merton). I’m sure most of you have already read it, but am posting for those who are thinking about picking it up. In the introduction, Mr. Merton states the following:

“No one who is not a specialist, with a good background of history or of theology or of philosophy, ought not to attempt to read the City, for the first time, beginning at page one.”

He then proceeds to advise such person on the best approach to reading the City. Now, I am sure Mr. Merton is trying to be helpful, but I must strongly disagree with him. Being one of those peculiar people who have to read each book in the order it was written, I of course ignored his advice. I have only read to page 15 of the first chapter and have been immeasurably blessed by what I have read. So, if you ever are led to give this book a read, don’t be put off by Mr. Merton’s assessment of the level of “specialty” required to tackle it. The goodness of God in giving Augustine to the Church over 1500 years ago and granting that blessing to continue through the centuries to us now is a most amazing thing.


----------

